# Find the difference game.



## Robert59 (Dec 17, 2019)

It helps to have good eye sight. I've so far got to sixth level. 

http://www.spotthedifference.com/explorer.asp


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Some of them are pretty tough... @Robert59


----------



## moviequeen1 (Mar 11, 2020)

I got to Level 4


----------

